

An open letter to #1 Recruiter From #1 Hedge Fund In The World - mindweather
http://mindweather.com/2014/02/16/number-1-recruiter-from-number-1-hedge-fund-in-the-world/

======
greenyoda
_" I would like to talk to you. Please let me know your availability to
connect next week."_

This message is rather rude: he's assuming that you _are_ going to want to
talk to him, and that you're going to do it on _his_ schedule ("next week"). I
might grudgingly tolerate that kind of demand from my manager, but not from
some random recruiting-spammer.

Someone who had respect for you would at least say something like: "If you're
interested in discussing this opportunity, please let me know what would be a
good time for you."

Then again, his choice of language might be a carefully calibrated strategy to
recruit people who aren't averse to being pushed around.

~~~
mindweather
I read it as "when we come promising money, you put everything aside and run
towards us" mentality.

------
otoburb
"[...] radical openness and honesty [...]"

Dalio's principles certainly make for a uniquely branded culture in the hedge
fund industry.

~~~
mindweather
Agreed. My point is that with so much time and effort spent on defining and
refining culture, it's a shame that the first point of contact for a candidate
might be this type of SPAMcruiting.

------
rys
While the approach from the recruiter is demonstrably bad, I find the shaming
to be in as much poor taste. Especially the part where you state the recruiter
hates their job and is just in it for the money. Why sprinkle that in without
possibly knowing how they feel or why they do their job?

~~~
mindweather
That's exactly point I'm trying to make: so much of recruiting happens without
"knowing how [candidates] feel".

Also, my hope is that this might encourage this person to either reconsider
their career or take the time to improve. This would actually benefit both the
recruiter and the recruited. ;)

